

Max Levchin: How to successfully launch a social networking development platform. - brett
http://maxlevchin.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/how-to-launch-a-successful-social-networking-development-platform/

======
daniel-cussen
Is this the actually Max Levchin, or is this a "fake Steve Jobs" version? And
if this was the case, would this constitute a milestone of startup celebrity?

~~~
brett
the link from james hong would appear to give it credibility

[http://james.hotornot.com/2008/01/secrets-of-running-
social-...](http://james.hotornot.com/2008/01/secrets-of-running-social-
network.html)

------
simianstyle
I wonder how well slide.com is doing in terms of revenue and users.

